# Have u ever seen this?



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Should I be worried? Have u ever seen this? It's like the red yeast they get in their eyes but she has it on her face and front paws. I took a puppy wipe to her but no luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

No I haven't , she's so young I can't imagine her getting that so bad from licking her paws. It must be something else. Didn't the vet that estimated her age mention anything?Was she in to anything in the dumpster?


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Does her food or treats have any food coloring in them? What kind of water bowl does she have? Daisy has some coloring on her face and paws for awhile and I started watching what I was giving her in the way of food coloring. Switched her to a stainless steel bowl (color leeches out of plastic bowls) and started giving her Culligan water. Seems to have helped because she doesn't have any color on her now. Things to watch out for are colored rawhide chews, beef flavored anything and drinking out of colored plastic bowls. Check and see if you can eliminate any of these things and see if it helps.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I really think that is the result of a puppy mill or perhaps a hoarder type living situation... meaning: She wasn't in a very clean environment.

Her mother may not have kept her clean.

Definitely do some extra mothering for this little girl... wipe her with a wet cloth a few times a day so she understands what clean is.... 

And I may not have to say this...but be extra viligent about keeping her sleeping area clean...so she learns that. I have a feeling she may have been sleeping or playing in her pee.

But also -- ask your vet. Dirty surrounds do encourage yeast. So it could be a yeast infection that needs treatment....

Poor baby....


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> Does her food or treats have any food coloring in them? What kind of water bowl does she have? Daisy has some coloring on her face and paws for awhile and I started watching what I was giving her in the way of food coloring. Switched her to a stainless steel bowl (color leeches out of plastic bowls) and started giving her Culligan water. Seems to have helped because she doesn't have any color on her now. Things to watch out for are colored rawhide chews, beef flavored anything and drinking out of colored plastic bowls. Check and see if you can eliminate any of these things and see if it helps.


She was eating pedigree but no tellin what she ate in the dumpster! The vet said he was probably the same dye from the low quality pet food. I started her on bottled water today and wet blue buffalo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Grace'sMom said:


> I really think that is the result of a puppy mill or perhaps a hoarder type living situation... meaning: She wasn't in a very clean environment.
> 
> Her mother may not have kept her clean.
> 
> ...


Excellent post! :thumbsup:

Puppy mill puppies can be very hard to housebreak as they get used to sleeping and pottying in the same small space.

Take her to your vet asap. Puppies from a situation like this can all sorts of parasites, etc.


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> I really think that is the result of a puppy mill or perhaps a hoarder type living situation... meaning: She wasn't in a very clean environment.
> 
> Her mother may not have kept her clean.
> 
> ...


I thought the same thing! She was bathed after she was found.. And I wiped her down with a puppy wipe when I got her home. I don't want to bathe her bc she is so young and traumatized already! She sees the vet Friday.. I have a long line ad questions!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've seen this in puppies from other puppies or the mother licking with staining around their mouth. I wouldn't fuss over it if the skin underneath is healthy. You can cut the stained hair off when it grows out. No big deal.


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Lmojeda said:


> I thought the same thing! She was bathed after she was found.. And I wiped her down with a puppy wipe when I got her home. I don't want to bathe her bc she is so young and traumatized already! She sees the vet Friday.. I have a long line ad questions!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I picked up her poopy right away from her potty pad! And she had a bed seperate with her food. She sleeps a whole lot tho! :/


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She's really young...she will sleep a lot. Much more than you would be used to with a 12 weeker. So that is okay.

Make sure to give her lots of physical contact 

A wet cloth will be a good enough "bath" for her... use some warm water, and wipe her just like her mother would lick her.

Does she smell? Like... does she have a yeasty smell? Or does her breath smell? that is a good indicator of an infection.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You get her on a good diet with clean water and the yeast stains will surely diminish. I hope you have a really good vet, because you need someone you can trust and someone who understands the special needs of small dogs. You have lots of aunties to give you advice when you don't know what to do.

Now, for starters, do not get the vaccine for lepto. Do not get a three way or five way...Read all you can find on vaccines for little dogs and stand up and fight if your vet wants to give a five way. 

I, for one will read every post of yours I see, and I will offer any experience I have had. 

Don't worry too much about the yeast stains, they won't go away completely until they grow out. 

Hugs to you and your baby. You have hundreds of aunties cheering for you.


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Sylie said:


> You get her on a good diet with clean water and the yeast stains will surely diminish. I hope you have a really good vet, because you need someone you can trust and someone who understands the special needs of small dogs. You have lots of aunties to give you advice when you don't know what to do.
> 
> Now, for starters, do not get the vaccine for lepto. Do not get a three way or five way...Read all you can find on vaccines for little dogs and stand up and fight if your vet wants to give a five way.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! My vet has seen my other Malt 3 times and so far so good but Molly will be a challenge for him! When do I think i should give her a full on bath?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> She's really young...she will sleep a lot. Much more than you would be used to with a 12 weeker. So that is okay.
> 
> Make sure to give her lots of physical contact
> 
> ...


No she smells like puppy breath! Lol. And is very soft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with what the others have said that her living environment has caused her these stains and they will go away. It is from yeast and living in garbage, that will do that. In time with a good diet and proper cleaning she will be free of it. You are an angel for giving her what she deserves....a chance of life and love. I am sure your vet will guide you in her care and recovery from her horrible life she has lived so far. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh sigh...puppy breath is the best...it is like smelling heaven. Because she is so young you just need to keep her really close to you. It will very likely turn out that you have the most dedicated and loving dog a person could imagine. 
As Tori suggested, don't give her a big bath just yet...just wipe her with a soft damp cloth to mimmick the mother's gentle licking. You have a hard job, but honestly I envy you. This is a challenge, but the rewards will be super remarkable.

I once had a little bunny who was too young to be separated from her mommy. That bunny forever saw me as her mommy and the love we shared was amazing. I believe that you will find the most amazing love you have ever known from this little puppy.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Oh sigh...puppy breath is the best...it is like smelling heaven. Because she is so young you just need to keep her really close to you. It will very likely turn out that you have the most dedicated and loving dog a person could imagine.
> As Tori suggested, don't give her a big bath just yet...just wipe her with a soft damp cloth to mimmick the mother's gentle licking. You have a hard job, but honestly I envy you. This is a challenge, but the rewards will be super remarkable.
> 
> I once had a little bunny who was too young to be separated from her mommy. That bunny forever saw me as her mommy and the love we shared was amazing. I believe that you will find the most amazing love you have ever known from this little puppy.


:goodpost: Very well said Sylvia!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Even with the stains, she is sooooo cute!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

P l


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Oh sigh...puppy breath is the best...it is like smelling heaven. Because she is so young you just need to keep her really close to you. It will very likely turn out that you have the most dedicated and loving dog a person could imagine.
> As Tori suggested, don't give her a big bath just yet...just wipe her with a soft damp cloth to mimmick the mother's gentle licking. You have a hard job, but honestly I envy you. This is a challenge, but the rewards will be super remarkable.
> 
> I once had a little bunny who was too young to be separated from her mommy. That bunny forever saw me as her mommy and the love we shared was amazing. I believe that you will find the most amazing love you have ever known from this little puppy.


I'm afraid she will get to spoiled. She has been sleeping on my chest since I layed down for bed. I feel bad bc I never did this with Louie! Will he feel un loved? Can I spoil her too much where she will have separation anxiety? Bc I do work 5 hrs 4 days a week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I agree with what the others have said that her living environment has caused her these stains and they will go away. It is from yeast and living in garbage, that will do that. In time with a good diet and proper cleaning she will be free of it. You are an angel for giving her what she deserves....a chance of life and love. I am sure your vet will guide you in her care and recovery from her horrible life she has lived so far. :wub:


Y'all have been so great idk if I can do this w/o y'all!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Lmojeda said:


> I'm afraid she will get to spoiled. She has been sleeping on my chest since I layed down for bed. I feel bad bc I never did this with Louie! Will he feel un loved? Can I spoil her too much where she will have separation anxiety? Bc I do work 5 hrs 4 days a week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Remember:

Louie had 12 weeks (at least?) with is mother and siblings. His mother "spoiled" him and tended to his needs. He was never alone. When he cried, she found him and loved him and gave him what he needed, or his siblings snuggled him (or wrestled him  ).... 

You need to be her "momma dog" for another 5-6 weeks. Then after that point, you can start transitioning her to how you raised Louie when he came home at 12 weeks (I'm assuming you got him as a puppy?).

For now... she NEEDS the physical contact and the closeness. It will help her brain grow. And like Sylvie said... it will make her a wonderful puppy.... You two will have a very special bond. And she will have a very special bond with Louie.


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Remember:
> 
> Louie had 12 weeks (at least?) with is mother and siblings. His mother "spoiled" him and tended to his needs. He was never alone. When he cried, she found him and loved him and gave him what he needed, or his siblings snuggled him (or wrestled him  )....
> 
> ...


Yes Louie was12 wks when he came home.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

